
Uber Talent List - tasoeur
https://candidate-experience.uber.com/
======
synack
What am I looking at?

~~~
imjasonmiller
I am currently getting a 404, but my guess would be something similar to
Airbnb’s “talent list” [1] after they, like Uber, announced layoffs [2]?

1\. [https://www.airbnb.com/d/talent](https://www.airbnb.com/d/talent)

2\.
[https://eu.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2020/05/11/coro...](https://eu.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2020/05/11/coronavirus-
effects-lead-uber-laying-off-3-700-via-zoom/3113512001/)

